# Looking to plan a "Mother Ship" expedition



## Nick_Nickolson (Feb 5, 2010)

Some friends and family would like to do a "Mother Ship" fishing trip in your area. We are coming from all over the state to get together. Is there an outfit that you guys recommend? There will be wives and girlfriends so we would like nice amenities (if you know what I mean) on the house boat. Price is always an issue but sacrifices will be made "to keep Momma happy".

Let me know your suggestions.

Thank you in advanced,
Nick
(Nickhoog on here)


----------



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

Not sure what your looking for, but check out:http://www.evergladeskayakfishing.com/. They do group "mothership" kayak guiding. The accommodations may not be what your looking for though in the area. Flamingo also has house boats, skiffs, and kayaks, but not cheap.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

First class operation

http://www.bluemoonexpeditions.com/


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

There's a sweet house on the Chassahowitzka river you could all rent, you can only access it by boat. It will have all of the ammenities of home and probably cost less than a house boat rental. Fishing is good too.


----------

